# Popular treat?



## Sunsfan3 (Jul 20, 2011)

So, I'm wondering if there is a popular treat that people feed their tiels out of their hands? I want to start trying to teach my little buddy how to do different things, with a treat as a reward when he does it. But, he won't eat anything out of my hand. I've tried seeds and fruit mainly, but he won't eat it out of my hand. He is a little over a year old. Any thoughts?


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

millet!!! millet has won the heart of many a tiel <3 they looove it !


----------



## ozzy-nator (Jul 16, 2011)

HAHA my husband calls millet birdy crack


----------



## Sunsfan3 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bird crack it is!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep millet is our best friend at taming them


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

My tiel doesnt really like millet. Shes ate it out of my hand once but hse wont even touch it when i put it in her cage and wont eat it out of my hand anymore. Mine really likes apple you can tell she goes crazy when you bring apple slices in the same room as her.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

millet without a doubt. it really is bird crack!


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with everyone on the millet phenomenon; it borders on obsession with Tito and he's learnt about a dozen tricks now, motivated by millet and millet alone!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie goes mad for raw almonds... the slivered almonds are easy to handle..

Also, little seed balls mad from molasses, crushed pellets and sunflower seeds.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

If your fid doesn't care for millet, try getting some organic wheat puffs (dry cereal) at Wal-Mart or even at a natural food store. You can also try brown and/or white rice puffs! Wal'Mart carries Red Wheat Puffs!! Ollie, my 5 month old tiel loves them!! I just put some in her food cup, and also sprinkle some on the floor of her cage. I've also fed grapenuts to my fids! They LOVE them! I always look for dry cereals without any sugar, salt, or preservatives in them. You might have to take a little more time reviewing the labels, but in the end it is a good "snack" for your tiel. And also, I have found tiels LOVE popcorn. The main thing is to be able to use a Hot Air Popper, or some sort of popping pan/skillet that you don't have to use oil. Of course don't use anything with non-stick material, because the fumes from non-stick can kill a fid.


----------



## hodurice (Oct 31, 2010)

millet and broccoli


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

meal worms .... my Dude LOVES these more than anything... specially the heads


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the rare treat of cherios is well liked in our home. whole wheat toast makes an excellent healthy treat too!


----------

